
Antibiotic Resistance May Be a Key Factor in Italy's Covid-19 Deaths - jorgenveisdal
https://medium.com/blue-poles/antibiotic-resistance-may-be-a-key-factor-in-covid-19-deaths-f37f053f98f6
======
jansan
So theories so far are:

\- High air pollution in northern Italy

\- Second oldest population in the world

\- Antibiotics resistance

\- Social behavior (hugging, kissing, multi generation households)

\- Wrong counting (if SARS-CoV-2 is found, the death is attributed to
COVID-19)

Did I forget anything? -

~~~
jorgenveisdal
From my own brief period of living there in 2011, I was surprised at the
number of people in Milan who smoked. Seemed to be at Paris levels, ish

~~~
evgen
This is possible, but I doubt the Italians smoke more than the Chinese so it
would not necessarily explain variance from Wuhan/Hubei.

~~~
jansan
In Wuhan they locked down the whole city quite early, so this is not really
comparable. You should compare it with other European countries and the US.
Just an anecdote, but my teenage son was at a language school in France last
fall and he told us that the were many smokers among the Italian students,
especially girls. Far more than students from the Switzerland, Austria and
Germany.

